# My Dorexal (Doibutramine) review



## yeah_buddy (Nov 23, 2010)

So, Couldnt find much information on Dorexal, So thought I would post after trying it out.

"Dorexal is a new generation weight loss support product. It is a strong appetite suppressant and powerful metabolism stimulant. An alternative to now EU prohibited Sibutramine products such as Reductil, Meridia and Slimex"

I was unable to aquire the original 'Sibutramine' so I thought I would give this ago. Cost me £55 for a 60 day supply.

Im currently using it with:

Testosterone - 700mg/week

Trenbolone - 350mg/week

T3 - 100mcg/day (2 days on/2 days off)

Clenbuterol - 160mg/day (2 weeks on/2 weeks off)

So in week #1 this product was great! Reduced my appetite as predicted, and could go a whole day on only 2 meals (600 calories each) I usually eat 2500-3000 calories a day.

Approaching week #2 it seemed to become less effective. I am still able to control the cravings but still need to eat every 4 hours or so. This could be due to the fact I am also taking T3/Clenbuterol which increase your metabolism and therfore in turn increase your appetite. Impossible to say how much you would lose on this. I have lost approx *2kg *in two weeks, *however* I have been taking T3/Clen which also will burning calories. I would say give it a go!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

How do you feel on it?Any headaches,dizziness etc?I got some free from,I assume the same place you bought yours but never bothered using it as couldn't find much info on it.


----------



## Lorenjo (May 19, 2013)

Sibutramine will not cut your appetite as its not an anorectic drug. It will make you feel "full" quicker and for longer periods of time. If you are hungry it will not cut the appetite like for example ephedrine or amphetamines do.


----------



## yeah_buddy (Nov 23, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> How do you feel on it?Any headaches,dizziness etc?I got some free from,I assume the same place you bought yours but never bothered using it as couldn't find much info on it.


I've had no negative side effects, usually on T3/Clen my appetite goes through the roof. Not with this. I have notices my pupils are dilated and is very noticible.


----------



## yeah_buddy (Nov 23, 2010)

Lorenjo said:


> Sibutramine will not cut your appetite as its not an anorectic drug. It will make you feel "full" quicker and for longer periods of time. If you are hungry it will not cut the appetite like for example ephedrine or amphetamines do.


Fair enough. I've used ECA and a few 'OTC' fat burners to try and cut my appetite to no avail, which is what led me to try Dorexal plus... I'm greedy as it is!


----------



## Simplyme (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi I've just bought some of this off rx, has anyone tried it?

Thanks


----------



## beaux (Nov 7, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> How do you feel on it?Any headaches,dizziness etc?I got some free from,I assume the same place you bought yours but never bothered using it as couldn't find much info on it.


This was perfect for me and I've run out! Help! Please please please does anyone know where I can buy more? Ordered some from a site a week ago and the sites been taken offline! Can you recommend somewhere else?


----------

